# Cascade Bicycle Club Rides



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

There are tons of rides listed on the Cascade page in the "free rides" section. Are these usually well attended? It's hard to imagine that people make it to all these things.

Is anyone here a regular attender?


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

i tend to ride with them almost every weekend - one ride or other


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

That's cool. I'm trying to find a nice relaxed set of guys that can tolerate a newb to group riding. I'm in good shape, but I have no idea how to ride in a group yet. Maybe I'll see you out there!


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Chris - I started riding about 12 months ago and only started group riding in Sept at an RBR ride! Since then I've been riding mostly with Cascade groups. The Tue and Thu evening rides from Marymoor are a good way to start if you're on the eastside.


----------



## Birds (Sep 7, 2006)

burntbizzkit said:


> I'm trying to find a nice relaxed set of guys that can tolerate a newb to group riding. I'm in good shape, but I have no idea how to ride in a group yet.


 Ditto

s2ktaxi,

Can you just show up ready to ride for the Marymoor Tues. & Thurs. rides?


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Birds said:


> Ditto
> 
> s2ktaxi,
> 
> Can you just show up ready to ride for the Marymoor Tues. & Thurs. rides?


Absolutely - no membership required even. I had a good ride last night on that ride - volunteered to be the sweep. We get riders with wide ranges of uphill ability but most will stay within the 16-18 on the flats. There are some strong riders who just do the hills twice for fun  Regroups at the top of every hill.


----------



## Birds (Sep 7, 2006)

s2ktaxi said:


> Absolutely - no membership required even. I had a good ride last night on that ride - volunteered to be the sweep. We get riders with wide ranges of uphill ability but most will stay within the 16-18 on the flats. There are some strong riders who just do the hills twice for fun  Regroups at the top of every hill.


Thanks!


----------

